# norpus' system



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

The system is a combo of 2ch and HT, married together with the help of behringers. It is in a common area/family room 6.4 x 4.5 x 3.4h (mtrs), about 3500ft3

*Sources: *Denon 3910,Oppo 970, Foxtel Digital Pace 420, Foxtel IQ , Toshiba HDA1 HDDVD

*HT: * Denon 3805, Elektra Theatre 7 (185wx7), B&W spkrs 802D, HTM7, 601S2,CC6S2 rears, IB infloor sub with 2x18" Avalanche drivers, Behringer A500 amp, FBQ2496,CX2310 crossover, MX882 mixer, 2xTempest 15D8 infloor IB at back in middle (as per Harman paper)

*2ch: *Sennheiser HD650 cans, Esoteric P500 transport, Benchmark Dac1, Krell PAM1 preamp, (+ stealing 4ch of the Elektra to biamp the B&W802D) and front IB crossed over at 60Hz

*Displays:* 108" electric screen, KVHR32M31 crt, DVDO ISCAN VP30, JVC HD1, CAVX CIH anamorphic lens, full light control curtains 360 degrees

Cheers, Norpus

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/15967-post1.html


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Update May08
The system is a combo of 2ch and HT, married together with the help of a new HT prepro. It is in a common area/family room 6.4 x 4.5 x 3.4h (mtrs), about 3500ft3

Sources: Denon 3910, PS3, Sonos, Foxtel HD+ IQ2, Foxtel IQ, Toshiba XE1 HDDVD, Beyonwiz HD PVR

HT: Denon AVPA1HD, SGR Octagon active mains, Elektra Theatre 7, HTM7, 601S2,CC6S2 rears, IB infloor sub with 2x18" Avalanche drivers, 2xTempest-X 15 infloor IB at back in middle (as per Harman paper), 2 SGR sub amps 500w

2ch: Sennheiser HD650 cans, Esoteric P500 transport, Benchmark Dac1, AVPA1HD in direct mode, SGR Octagons flat to 20Hz with LT so don't need the front IB anymore

Displays: 108" electric screen, KVHR32M31 crt, DVDO ISCAN VP50pro, JVC HD1, full light control curtains 360 degrees, ISF calibrated


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Norpus..some very nice gear there..:T
What happened to the Aussiemorphic lens?..You didn't list it the second time..

How do you like the Denon/Elektra combo.?
I'm considering a Yamaha/Electra 7 combo for this mini theatre I'm designing, but the room is 9M.x 6M.x 4M. ceilings..Do you think the Electra would be powerful enough for that space?


----------



## norpus (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Prof

I still have it, but the sled has been difficult to mount for my installation (horizontal rear wall mount) so haven't installed. The JVC seems to be bright enough and good enough on its own without extra lens in the path.

The AVP is excellent. I have active mains now, so the Elecktra is only used for the rears/centre now. It does a great job and is one piece I won't be needing to 'upgrade'. Go for one - is a worthwhile investment


----------

